# Help with worming!



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie was wormed at his first vaccinations at 10 weeks (hes now 16 weeks) but yesterday my husband noticed he was scooting his bum on the floor so he panicked and drove to late night tescos and all they had was bob martin dewormer for puppies. I was away for the night and just come back and hubby said he gave him the correct dosage this morning and then he was sick this afternoon and hasn't eaten much since but still drinking and playing about as normal. 

I know these over the counter wormers are rubbish I was just wondering should I go to vets tomorrow and get one proper one from them or is it too soon? I noticed once or twice tonight he was trying to rub his bum on ground. I had a feel and his anal glands don't feel swollen...although I'm no expert!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't rush the the vets just yet, you can get a decent wormer form pets at home. 

I've used the Johnston over the counter brand for year and had no problems with it. 

It could still be his anal glands, I wouldn't jump to the emergency vets over this it's not worth the extra charge, if your really worried just hold off till Monday and take him to the vets. 

Wormers only work they day they are given so I don't think it would harm him to try a second one. 



The focus in this video isn't the best but it is a very good demonstration of expressing anal glands 

Worming you do see the liquid coming out of the glands so its up to you if you want to watch it, but if your going to do it yourself you will see it anyway. If you want to watch the video but not see the liquid stop it at just before the 2 min mark as it 2:02. That you see the liquid. 

http://youtu.be/vywTCnjKX4k


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for such a quick reply, I think poor husband thought he was doing something good I hadn't the heart to tell him that stuff was probably useless  

I did watch that video on YouTube it's a bit graphic but good to see! Ill try them again tomorrow although he has never liked his rear end being touched and ill keep an eye for bum rubbing and if it continues ill be straight to pets at home on Monday morning. 

Thanks once again for taking the time to reply, this site is just great for us inexperienced puppy owners


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Not got a problem with the o er the counter ones never used the bob martim one but the johnstons one has worked well for us. my girls are ober due their wormer.so will need to do that tomorrow.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sometimes they scoot just because they have got a little bit of poo stuck to the hair around their bottom!! make sure you check this out before giving extra worming treatments, if you are going to check anal glands you would probably notice this anyway, sometimes it is only a really tiny bit but they can feel it.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

As Dawn said sometimes they do bottom scoot anyway, Beau did this morning and she's up to date with her worming tablet and just had her glands done so think sometimes perhaps they just have an itchy bum after a no2, Beau bottom scoots after she's had a groom too xx


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

My puppy Samson had his worming tablet yesterday and was sick 5 hours later! It happened the last time i wormed him too when he was sick twice through the night. I've had a search through site and it seems worming tablets sometimes do make some dogs sick. He is fine in himself, maybe just not so hungry today. I used the Johnsons all in one from pets at home.
Just not sure because he was sick if it's worked or not? I wonder if 5 hours is enough for it all to be digested?
It is a worry though! I know how you feel.


----------

